# FAO Swift



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I hope this isn't too late in the day/month LOL but I would just like to wish Kath/Peter/Mick and all at Swift a really happy christmas.........thanks to all of you for the help and input on MHF and also on a personal level thank you so much for being so approachable and the help you have given to us with any minor problems we have had this past year.................just had a brilliant trip to Portugal and to be honest we just love our MH so much that being back in the house is OK but oh to be on the road in our Bolero.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*merry christmas*

Hi Briarose and here here ! Where we would be all be without Kath/Peter/Mick and her cohorts at swift customer relations.
I wish all involved in her department all the very best in 2009 ! !


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Response*

Briarose and Metblue

Thanks for your good wishes.

Kath


----------



## Heritage (Jun 29, 2006)

And the same here, thank you for all the help you have given us.

Roy & Barbara


----------



## Adamsale (Jan 3, 2007)

May I also add my thanks to Kath and all the staff in customer relations for their valued help throughout 2008.We also love our Swift Bolero and are looking forward to the new touring season.Happy New Year.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes, i agree with all that has been said .Thanks Kath for all your help 

Well done Swift

Les


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Total agreement here, the company deserves to do well with representatives like those.

It has been very impressive, and should act a a marker for other companies and Clubs, how much positive benefit Swift have generated for so many users. Their open approach (matched by a couple of others) is an example that should be widely copied.

We would like to add our thanks for the help and support we have received, amongst others, and a heartfelt wish for a successful next year.

All companies face major obstacles in the current financial situation, one way in which companies can stand out is by offering exceptional customer service. Swift have already achieved this reputation partly as a response to their ever-ready attitude to find out and get back to customers openly via the forum.

They have received brickbats, often not even of their own responsibility, but have always acted politely, positively and quickly to solve faults where they can.

Well done!


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Thankyou.Peter.


----------

